# Can Somebody Help Me Out With This



## eim86 (Aug 12, 2016)

So I'm trying to figure what make/model this headlight fits for. It looks similar to the Nissan Sentra headlight but it's a lot thinner. Anybody know?


http://oi65.tinypic.com/ilj42g.jpg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No clue. A Kia? What country are you in and where did you find it?


----------



## eim86 (Aug 12, 2016)

It says nissan on lens. Came from America


----------

